# New Member Hello



## birchgra (Jun 28, 2016)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone here!

Stumbled across this forum doing a web search and it looks like the place to be for us coffee lovers.

Until now I have been a 'bean-to-cup' machine guy and although it was a fairly decent one, it didn't really produce the 'authentic' taste that I was after and so I have decided to make the more to more traditional methods and to try to learn some new skills to impress friends and (more importantly) myself with!

I've just bought some used equipment and am looking to improve my knowledge a bit on here before it gets delivered on Thursday!

Looking forward to, hopefully, making the journey from a 'green' to a more 'fully roasted' coffee maker in the coming months!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hi - welcome to the forum! You'll find lots of information and advice here. What equipment have you gone for?


----------



## birchgra (Jun 28, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> hi - welcome to the forum! You'll find lots of information and advice here. What equipment have you gone for?


I knew someone would ask that - so please don't be too hard on me when I tell you.

Because I had some funds from the sale of my bean-to-cup machine I was able to get a used Quickmill Anita along with a rancillio rocky doserless grinder as a package at what I thought was a pretty good price as they are both only 6 months old. I may change the grinder in the near future, as I know these receive mixed reviews, but it should be good enough to get me going...hopefully!


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

birchgra said:


> I knew someone would ask that - so please don't be too hard on me when I tell you.
> 
> Because I had some funds from the sale of my bean-to-cup machine I was able to get a used Quickmill Anita along with a rancillio rocky doserless grinder as a package at what I thought was a pretty good price as they are both only 6 months old. I may change the grinder in the near future, as I know these receive mixed reviews, but it should be good enough to get me going...hopefully!


Hi, and welcome. Sounds like a good starting point, I'm sure you'll see a big improvement on your B2C machine!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Cool, no reason to give you a hard time . I haven't got any experience with either of them directly but have heard good thinks about Quickmill from time to time. I'm sure you'll get some good coffee with a little work - otherwise you may well be on the rocky upgrading road... poor pun, sorry.


----------



## birchgra (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the kind comments - just can't wait to begin my new journey later in the week and l'll keep you all informed with my progress in the coming weeks!


----------



## Maxxuud (Jun 29, 2016)

Great to hear from another new Quickmill user.

My work had an old unused one that was just sitting about. I honestly hadn't heard of them before, but there are so many things I love about the design. The tank and drip tray are so chunky and hefty, and the stability and consistency has blown me away.

I do miss some of the fancy technological bells and whistles you get on the newer prosumer machines, but I must confess I am not sure I would use things like that as much as just enjoy them for the coolness.


----------



## birchgra (Jun 28, 2016)

Had my first 'proper' go with the set-up this morning! Boy am I impressed with how quickly applying some of the tips I have learnt from this forum pays dividends.

Understanding a bit more about how the grind/tamping/time etc all affect the end product has got me to a reasonable product already and has given me great hopes for the future.

Even with my novice status, however, even I can already see the limitations of the rocky grinder that many have mentioned on this forum. Looks like I'm on the upgrade road already!!


----------

